# Zeiss to Announce 100mm f/1.4 Otus APO Sonnar T*



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

> According to Nokishita, Zeiss will be adding to the Otus line of lenses ahead of Photokina. The new lens will be a 100mm f/1.4 Otus APO Sonnar T*.
> The new lens will have an APO Sonnar design and a filter diameter of 86mm. The new lens will be available for both ZF (Nikon) and ZE (Canon) mount.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## Mistral75 (Aug 20, 2018)

It will be an Apo Sonnar, not a Distagon: Zeiss Otus Apo Sonnar T* 100mm f/1.4 ZE/ZF.2. 

In Zeiss land Distagon means retrofocus design.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 20, 2018)

Smaller than the new Sigma 105mm f/1.4, so most likely lighter too (86mm filter vs 105mm filter on Sigma). Will undoubtly be a stunner — including a likely $5k price tag. Still, without AF, is it more than twice as good as the Sigma? My guess is that a lot of photographers will be answering no.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

Mistral75 said:


> It will be an Apo Sonnar, not a Distagon: Zeiss Otus Apo Sonnar T* 100mm f/1.4 ZE/ZF.2.
> 
> In Zeiss land Distagon means retrofocus design.



I'll make that correction. Thanks!


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 21, 2018)

Certainly not a macro, which is a bummer. Had been hoping for a 1:1 100 mm Otus macro. Although I am a huge Zeiss fan, will sit this one out as well. Not sure what Zeiss is thinking.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 21, 2018)

Portraits, probably. Although lenses can be "too sharp" for portraits, and images need a little smoothing out.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 22, 2018)

NancyP said:


> Portraits, probably. Although lenses can be "too sharp" for portraits, and images need a little smoothing out.


I took a picture of myself with my Canon 100mm (non-L) macro. *Way *too sharp. If I took more portraits, particularly of myself, I'd get a soft 85mm lens.


----------



## FramerMCB (Aug 22, 2018)

Too bad it's going to be an Otus - out of the realm of possibility for most. I wonder if they will introduce something similar to their Milvus line-up? They will now have the: 85mm 1.4; the 55mm 1.4; 28mm 1.4; and now a 100mm 1.4... Now that would be a suitcase of lenses to have! If you didn't need to work quickly that is...


----------

